# p2432 secondary air inj sys



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

*p2432 009266 secondary air inj sys*

2008 2.0t TSI jetta
APR 93 oct tune and carbonio stage 1 and 2 intake
fault code p2432 or 009266
secondary air inj sys flow/pressure sens bank 1 short to ground
anybody had this or can at least give me an area to check. Inspection is up at end of month and I have to get this fixed.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigJohnsonRI (Oct 3, 2009)

I haven't personally run into this fault on a TSI, but the 2.5's with the MAP system had a bad run of SAI pressure sensors. SAI hoses all connected? Have you tried running the SAI basic settings?


----------



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

I checked all the hoses, the only one that i have found as a possible issue is the one that connects to the stock air box. I believe it should of had a filter installed on it when APR installed the carbonio intake. 
How do I run the basic settings? 
any help is greatly appreciated, I have a week to fix this.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Auto-scan please.


----------



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

what do you need? The whole auto scan report ? Thanks.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dubism said:


> what do you need? The whole auto scan report ? Thanks.


 Yes, please post the complete scan. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html


----------



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

I will post it up in the next few days, car is never home when I am.


----------



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

here is the auto scan. help me if you can, Thanks in advance. 
Tuesday,26,October,2010,17:27:41:62366 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 

VIN: 3VWRA71KX8M172037 Mileage: 80800km/50206miles 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AD HW: 1K0 907 115 AD 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0060 
Revision: E3H12--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H324S1CI 
Coding: 040301081C070160 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 68D5428C2201 

1 Fault Found: 
009266 - Secondary. Air Inj. Sys. Flow/Pressure Sens Bank 1: Short to Ground 
P2432 - 000 - - - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 80555 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 02:12:46 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 764 /min 
Load: 21.6 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 67.0°C 
Temperature: 31.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.716 V 

Readiness: 0000 1000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 050 J HW: 02E 927 770 AE 
Component: GSG DSG 081 1414 
Revision: 04708010 Serial number: 00000801071013 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 19333748A9EB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 73EF25E06BC7 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC  Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HJ HW: 1K0 820 047 HJ 
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 1010 
Revision: 00141028 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 73EF25E06BC7 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000000900016 
Coding: 14058E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 6FE7299007EF 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E 
Component: Wischer 220408 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805 
Shop #: WSC 00066 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl 
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M 
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0311228 
Coding: 0000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 336FE5E02B47 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB 
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M050FM+ 
Coding: 0013889 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 6CDD3E9C36F9 

Part No: 1K0 959 339 F 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BF HW: 1K0 953 549 BF 
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0010021 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 77F711F07FBF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 P HW: 1K0 920 954 P 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H324S1CI 
Coding: 0023203 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3973D7C8092B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 170308F2000877 
Coding: ED807F070003021002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3065EAECDA51 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 P HW: 1K0 920 954 P 
Component: IMMO 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H324S1CI 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3973D7C8092B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L 
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000520988418 
Coding: 0001205 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3B7FCDC00317 

1 Fault Found: 
00109 - Left Mirror Turn Signal Lamp (L131) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101100 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 29 
Reset counter: 50 
Mileage: 80233 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 356BDBF82533 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT 
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 13900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 840DF63CBE69 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L 
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000616388407 
Coding: 0001204 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3C7DCEDC0619 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L 
Component: Radio DE2 016 0020 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7H2195978 
Coding: 0040401 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 29530788F98B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002999633 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3E79C4D41005 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT 
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 0100101 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 840DF63CBE69 

1 Fault Found: 
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 84 
Mileage: 80555 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 02:06:39 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J 
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002982330 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3F87B9D0170F 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

Anybody, Please help.


----------



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

somebody please tell me how to fix this.


----------



## dubism (May 23, 2002)

Fixed....replaced the pressure sensor part # 06E 906 052. Cleared DTC and it didn't come back.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## Brdhoodlum (Aug 24, 2010)

Googled this thread, and it helped me diagnose my check engine light. For anyone else that has this problem I also replaced the sensor # 06E 906 052. Easy fix. Sensor is $140 from dealer. 

Hope the light stays off for a while now :thumbup: 

2.0T TSI


----------



## tomedkaz (Apr 21, 2007)

BUMP!
I own a 2009 Jetta 2.5L with only 13K miles on it and lately p2432 code appeared. After googling the problem I found out that the pressure sensor might be at fault. 
This is what I replaced:
*VOLKSWAGEN OEM 07C906051 Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor/Map Sensor*

However, the problem still persists after the sensor replacement! the CEL comes back after a short driving cycle. Any idea what gives?
I did notice a bit of moisture on the old sensor when I removed it - is that normal?

Anyways, what else should I be looking at besides the pressure sensor?


----------



## trueblue88 (Jan 5, 2010)

you might want to check the wires of the sensor. sometimes they get routed a certain way that it kinks all the wires. i would replace the pins and the connector housing. it's worked before on 2.5l mkv models


----------



## tomedkaz (Apr 21, 2007)

trueblue88 said:


> you might want to check the wires of the sensor. sometimes they get routed a certain way that it kinks all the wires. i would replace the pins and the connector housing. it's worked before on 2.5l mkv models


pins and the connector housing? Where would I get it from? got a link to share?

Thanks!


----------



## trueblue88 (Jan 5, 2010)

your best bet is a dealer. you can get the part number off the housing. the parts department should be able to get the pin size off the housing part number. i might be able to get you the part number for the wires tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tomedkaz (Apr 21, 2007)

trueblue88 said:


> your best bet is a dealer. you can get the part number off the housing. the parts department should be able to get the pin size off the housing part number. i might be able to get you the part number for the wires tomorrow afternoon.


Hey man...any luck with the part number?

Thank you


----------



## trueblue88 (Jan 5, 2010)

this should be the part number 000 979 131 ea. The wire thickness will be a little thicker than the wires on the original connector but will still work. Make sure the tips are gold plated.


----------



## wushugs (Oct 1, 2008)

did that fix the issue on the 2.5?i recently cleaned with maf cleaner, but upon futther look, i located another sensor, one right behind the radiator. that would make two map sensors?:what:


----------



## eddiemoney2 (Oct 7, 2009)

there is a tsb for this code. replace your secondary air injection pump sensor. go to your dealer bet kit part # 07k 198 125 install and enjoy


----------



## Vincerich (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
I have ordered this kit. Can someone tell me if it is difficult to install? 
Thanks in advance.


----------

